# goggles explained



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

wassup wassup said:


> sorry I know there are a lot of goggle threads but they get into the details.
> 
> Would someone just explain to me what I'm looking for in a goggle where I don't have to spend $80.
> 
> ...


Look at the Dragon DX, you can find them cheap, they have a really good anti-fog coating, comfortable foam and you can get replacement lenses for 20$ a pop. I ride with a yellow at all times. If you don't ride at night you could go with something a bit darker like an ionized amber or something like that.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

There are deals out there. Anon FIGMENT NON MIR (WHITE) at Kinetic Skateboarding That is just one example. Just find something that is name brand (Oakley, Smith, Anon, Dragon, Spy) and on sale. My Smith I/O are $160 full price but can be found for $90 if you don't care too much about color.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

wassup wassup said:


> What would be wrong with getting a pair of cheapo ~$30 from TJ Maxx or Sportmart.


Yes, having crappy goggles that constantly malfunction, will ruin your day.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I like to buy things once and keep them therefore spend a little more without getting the top model of the season. Usually past season top models are exactly the same and cost half. Look for double-layer lenses and triple foam cushioning, along with another pair of lenses for cloudy days.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

You can get a pair of low end Oakleys like the O or L frame for cheap and they will do the job. If you are in the states just watch WM for deals on Dragons, they pop up all the time.

This is my own personal opinion, but I own the most expensive non-polarized goggles out there (The Smith Phenom Turbo Fan and the POC Lobes) and there is really not much of a difference from say, Oakley A frames or my b/f's Spy Omega goggles. It really comes down to fit, and some of the higher end goggles offer easy lens changing.


----------



## wassup wassup (Dec 16, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Yes, having crappy goggles that constantly malfunction, will ruin your day.


would you like to explain yourself?


thanks to everyone else who responded. how does everyone else feel about a $30 cheapo name brand goggle fogging up compared to a $100 goggle fogging up?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Crappy ones, like the pair I bought to my 10 yr old son , have lenses with one layer of plastic, they fog up often, the snow sticks over them and you can't see where you are going. So you have to stop and clean them, and repeat the process every 10 minutes depending on the weather. Does that sound like fun?


----------



## wassup wassup (Dec 16, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Crappy ones, like the pair I bought to my 10 yr old son , have lenses with one layer of plastic, they fog up often, the snow sticks over them and you can't see where you are going. So you have to stop and clean them, and repeat the process every 10 minutes depending on the weather. Does that sound like fun?


I can think of other things that are more fun


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

snowboarding is not a hobby for the cheap, let's just leave it at that.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The biggest problems with cheap goggles are fogging and scratching. Goggles are worthless when they're fogged up and if they're so scratched you can't stand them anymore after half a season, then you would've been better off shelling out a little cash for a decent pair.

I'm just now thinking about replacing my Smith Phenoms after two and a half seasons - over 100 days on them.


----------



## n d s (Nov 3, 2009)

I just realized today that my goggles are scratched up beyond belief; I guess 8 years would do that :laugh:. I'm also looking to buy a cheap, but good pair of goggles. Are the more expensive goggles pricey due to fashion/trends? What makes a more expensive pair better? Basically what features do a solid low end pair of goggles lack that a high end goggles do provide besides panoramic vision which I have a question on below.

I have my eye on smith scopes which retail for under 40. Are there any other good options under 40? The blue pair are the pair i borrowed for today but are too small for my face which is why i'm considering the scopes.









Side question: why are panoramic goggles so expensive? If paintball masks/goggles can offer 270 degrees field of vision with a thermal lens why are snowboarding goggles so expensive?
Case in point the bottom one is just the goggle portion of a paintball mask (JT Spectra EPS Sic Series Goggle Frame With Lens - Red Bandana) priced at 30 dollars
]


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

A big difference with goggles-- even the same brand-- is the fit of different styles. Go to a store and try on lots of goggles. I have a pair Oakleys and Smiths Phenom and Prophesy and haven't had any problems with fogging.


----------



## PeaceMaker (Mar 28, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> snowboarding is not a hobby for the cheap, let's just leave it at that.





WasatchMan said:


> having crappy goggles that constantly malfunction, will ruin your day.


I totally agree.

If you save money with a cheap goggle, but if you have a crappy day, there is no reason to go on the slopes. If you don't want to spend money, don't practice snowboarding.

Sure that you can try to find the cheapest one among a collection of quality goggles. but, if the price gets the upper hand on the quality/performance, you will definitely spend your money and also having a crappy day.

useless

Good luck for shopping and have fun on the slopes


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

n d s said:


> I just realized today that my goggles are scratched up beyond belief; I guess 8 years would do that :laugh:. I'm also looking to buy a cheap, but good pair of goggles. Are the more expensive goggles pricey due to fashion/trends? What makes a more expensive pair better? Basically what features do a solid low end pair of goggles lack that a high end goggles do provide besides panoramic vision which I have a question on below.
> 
> I have my eye on smith scopes which retail for under 40. Are there any other good options under 40? The blue pair are the pair i borrowed for today but are too small for my face which is why i'm considering the scopes.
> 
> ...


The big difference is the lens quality. With high end goggles you get spherical lenses which give a distortion free field of view...so no wavy images in your periphery. As well they are supposed to be more fog and scratch resistant. So the extra money is going to the upgraded lenses. Now why they cost so much more is a far better question.


----------



## n d s (Nov 3, 2009)

Alright so that being said, I realize that the pair of goggles (the blue ones pictures) that I had borrowed may have been higher end than I originally thought. They were my friend's sisters so I thought she may have just bought them for looks. I noticed that it had the easy on/off strap and adjustable vents, does anyone know what model it may be? I want to know what lens technology features it uses I




yeah I mean used the lower end paintball goggles as an example 









sphericals are offered at a slightly higher price point 50-60 retail for paintball masks (with of course thermal lens or dual-pane). Also this particular brand is well known for its optical clarity.
Vforce paintball googles mask (Interesting read, but basically they tested the clarity of the lens came in at 90.62%, humans can't perceive a difference above 91%, "The average camera lens on a $3000 SLR camera usually scores 94.45-96.33%")


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

Sudden_Death said:


> Look at the Dragon DX, you can find them cheap, they have a really good anti-fog coating, comfortable foam and you can get replacement lenses for 20$ a pop. I ride with a yellow at all times. If you don't ride at night you could go with something a bit darker like an ionized amber or something like that.


This brings up a good question. 
So do the Dragon DX have a bad field of vision? Are they fog prone? Do they scratch super easily?

I guess it's a given they won't have the same field of vision as something like the EG2's but... compare them to the A Frames for example?


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

element said:


> This brings up a good question.
> So do the Dragon DX have a bad field of vision? Are they fog prone? Do they scratch super easily?
> 
> I guess it's a given they won't have the same field of vision as something like the EG2's but... compare them to the A Frames for example?


I wish there was a list of "goggle ratings" that showed scratch resistance, fog resistance, and field of vision - all in #'s....


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

element said:


> This brings up a good question.
> So do the Dragon DX have a bad field of vision? Are they fog prone? Do they scratch super easily?
> 
> I guess it's a given they won't have the same field of vision as something like the EG2's but... compare them to the A Frames for example?


I went from the EG2 to the DX as the EG2 pinched off my nose. The field of view in the DX is fine and I just rode them in some awful rainy/humid then cold conditions and had no fogging issues. The Dragon anti-fog coating even at the low end is very good.Scrath wise I can't say as I haven't ridden with them enough.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

FWIW, I picked up some Smith Monashee OTG before last season on clearance for $35 (I often wear glasses). They are dual-lens, but not spherical. I have over 40 days on them so far and no complaints. Despite the fact that I sweat a lot, the only times I've ever had fogging issues have been directly related to facemasks redirecting my breath into my goggles. Although I will admit I'm not the pickiest about optics; I don't think I even notice slight distortions at my periphery. No scratches that bother me yet, although I do try and take care of them somewhat, I usually tuck them inside my helmet for storage. My son has some inexpensive Scott's that were maybe $40-$50 that are also dual-lens/cylindrical, and again no complaints.


----------

